
Spark Summit Is Becoming the Spark and AI Summit - dmatrix
https://databricks.com/blog/2017/12/06/spark-summit-is-becoming-the-spark-ai-summit.html
======
tomlous
AI seems very broad, why not Spark & ML ?

~~~
dmatrix
We do have dedicated categories for Machine Learning. I would like to think
that Spark ML subsumes those workloads, and using Spark ML, one builds machine
learning applications.

Inasmuch as its broadness, we wanted to expand the summit to include AI use
cases. As you know AI -> ML -> DL in the broad sense. And the categories allow
submissions along those topics.

Cheers Jules

